

How do you reverse engineer cool? - sebastianconcpt


======
giberson
Like reverse engineering anything else, it boils down to observation.

    
    
        Find cool people.
        Observe cool people.
        Discover patterns.
    

Then, it's simply a matter of implementing those patterns.

You'll discover in the case of "cool" people, depending on the type of cool
the patterns will be vastly different.

In one such instance, conformity is an underlying pattern. In others, its
individuality. IE, school cool versus industry cool.

------
edw
Only with the utmost studied concern for spontaneous authenticity.

~~~
sebastianconcpt
Interesting. Hints about how can/should be studied?

------
dynosaur
You let cool reverse engineer you.

